# Neothauma Shells and shellie help!



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone know where to find any neothauma shells. Looking for a good amount (20+). How many pairs of Shellie's can you fit into a 36g? Who has a good online selection?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It depends on which species you're asking about...


----------



## chaser98989 (Oct 20, 2012)

Little Africa Aquatics usually has neothauma shells but they arent cheap


----------



## Sostratos (Feb 12, 2014)

I found a website based in Sweden that sells neothauma shells at $28 for 20 shells. You should be able to find it under African Diving Ltd.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you know if they ship to the United States and if so is shipping through the roof? If anyone can find a good amount in the U.S. it would be clutch.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

Skie said:


> Do you know if they ship to the United States and if so is shipping through the roof? If anyone can find a good amount in the U.S. it would be clutch.


I bought neothauma shells from them and they are great! Good sized shells. with shipping it was about $40 all together. I suggest buying them, it will be worth the price.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Jacobm., are the neothauma shells the only ones you are using in your tank? If not, can you post a picture of a neothauma next to some of the other shells you are using for visual comparison?


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

yes they are the ones I'm using in my tank and of course ill take a pic


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!! Those shells are just gorgeous.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

you're welcome deeda  they are definitely worth buying!!!


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Got some from Greg again. I'll have a whole bunch to start my shellie colony. They come in tomorrow.

You guys seem cool and I have no idea who to ask this question. I've been a member for quite sometime but I can never get any results when I use the forum search? Any ideas or can anyone pm a walkthrough? It would make my life a lot easier instead of posting topic after topic.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Skie said:


> You guys seem cool and I have no idea who to ask this question. I've been a member for quite sometime but I can never get any results when I use the forum search? Any ideas or can anyone pm a walkthrough? It would make my life a lot easier instead of posting topic after topic.


Hmm- do you get an error back from the search? I just searched "shells" and got back 3000+ results. Searching "Neothauma shells" brings in 130 results. Perhaps your search string is too long? Or if you are using more than one term, sometimes using quotes around the phrase can help get more specific results. The site uses Google for searching, and so it should work the same as any other search that you do offsite.


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Cichlids and herps have them for $5 each.


----------



## jacobm. (Mar 24, 2014)

I still think africandivingltd.com has the better price for neothauma shells. 20 shells for $27.64. So thats about $1.40 per shell versus one shell for $5.


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Ill check them out myself.


----------

